# Dodge Challenger "Deadline Auto Theft"



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Also seen in Gone in 60 Seconds (1974), i first saw this in the movie Deadline Auto Theft, which was a re-edit/re-shot version made up of scenes from _Gone in 60 Seconds_ and _The Junkman_ as well as new material featuring Hoyt Axton. 

Made about 15 years ago, the model is an AMT "yankee challenge" 70 challenger, that i updated to a '74 model with a modelhaus grille and scratchbuilt rear panel. I also added the side trim and new rims from a lowrider kit. The vinyl roof was made from masking tape painted black.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Outstanding! 🤙


----------



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

A mean machine, cool details and realistic appearance. I like!


----------

